# Amplificador clase D 10w rms 12v



## david_rc_91 (Ago 16, 2011)

Bueno les traigo este amplificador es clase D, lo saque de la revista elektor de 1984, les comento dice que es 100% de eficiencia, lo comprobé y realmente es eficiente en 12v carga 4Ohm

Les muestro el ensayo que hice:

Alimentacion 12v, entrada tono 200hz 800mv

se medio en el parlante (4Ohm) 9.1V y 1.4A = 12.74W 
consumo de la alimentacion 1.1A x 12V=13.2W
se pierde solo 0.5W (Corrijan si le estoy errando)
Realmente es muy eficiente un amplificador clase ab consume 3.5A minimo para desarrollar esa potencia

la hoja de la revista dice que llega a 10w con 0.3% de distorcion, nose como medirla pero realmente se escucha exelente.

respecto a los componentes las 2 bobinas las hice con los toroides de las fuentes de pc; 23 vueltas cobre esmaltado 1mm

los integrados CA3130 y CA3140 me costo muchisimo conseguirlos ya que son viejos (hay que buscar reemplazo porque donde los consegui me lelve los 2 ultimos y con mucha tierrra jaja)
los transistores BD131 y BD132 no los consegui los BD241 y BD242 los consegui
pero decidí poner 2 TIP31 y 2 TIP32 y asi funciono, nose si esto altera la distorcion de este amplidicado se los dejo a los que saben

la idea final de estos es hacer 10w rms porlatiles, asi que pienso ponerle 4 bateria de celular en serie y ponerlo en una caja de madera chica.

PD: La revista elektor hizo la placa sin las conexiones de masa(negativo) asi que yo edite la original y quedaron 2 puentes.

PD2: medida placa: 10.1mm x 6.8mm

Ver el archivo adjunto 58529


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 16, 2011)

Muy buen aporte...vale la pena intentarlo sobre todo por la eficiencia..


----------



## david_rc_91 (Ago 16, 2011)

creo que cambiando el valor de algunos componentes se podrian sacar mas potencia con fuente simple


----------



## Virus (Sep 20, 2011)

Justo lo que buscaba. Muchas gracias.


----------



## A.V. (Oct 20, 2011)

Muy buen aporte, mirando este amplificador se me vino a la mente otro post que ya hace tiempo que no tiene actividad, es fusión amplificador clase D + SMPS @ 12v para auto. Me pareció buena idea y pensé que este circuito podía ser un punto de partida, aclaro que no soy experto en este tipo de amplificadores, armé varios clase D y muchas fuentes SMPS pero de todas formas no me dá como para diseñar nada. Todo esto es en realidad para sacarle más potencia y ahorrar la fuente conmutada, mi idea sería esto:
1 Cambiar transistores de salida T1....4 por algunos de más potencia.
2 Quitar el filtro pasa bajo que está antes del parlante.
3 reemplazar el parlante por un trafo con bobinado primario con punto medio digamos 6+6 espiras y secundario con bobinado simple digamos 20 espiras de ferrite, tipo los de SMPS (habría que hacer cuentas para la potencia requerida, nº de espiras, etc...). 
4 Poner el parlante y filtro pasa bajo a la salida del secundario del trafito.
5 Recalcular la realimentación R7-R8 que iría conectada a los bornes del parlante.

Apelo a quien sepa de esto que acá en el foro hay muchísima gente idónea:
Podría ser esto posible de funcionar?
Muchas gracias
Saludos


----------



## david_rc_91 (Oct 20, 2011)

muy buena idea la de poner un transformado para elevar la tensión que va al parlante y asi aumentar la potencia, por las resistencias no te hagas drama es jugar con la ganancia del circuito, hice un esquemático mejor ilustrado para que vean bien que hace cada parte cuando pueda lo subo


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 20, 2011)

david_rc_91 dijo:


> . . . para elevar la tensión que va al parlante y asi aumentar la potencia . . .



Los transformadores tambien tienen perdidas. La potencia que entrega, es *casi igual* a la potencia que toma.

.


----------



## david_rc_91 (Oct 20, 2011)

si hay que tener en cuenta que si usamos toroides de ferrite, de los de tipo tapitas que cobren el bobinado, por ahi la perdida baja mucho, no se como respondera una señal cuadrada ante un transformado, creo que se va a ver modificada, esto puede traer distorsión.

Otro tema recomiendo usar transistores de calidad ya que los TIP no son muy buenos en alta frecuencia
yo use los :

NPN BD439 o BD441
PNP BD440 o BD442
ojo que son encapsulado TO-126 y van al revés que los TIP

aca les dejo una foto de como van, ya que la anterior se borro


----------



## A.V. (Oct 20, 2011)

Mandrake dijo:


> Los transformadores tambien tienen perdidas. La potencia que entrega, es *casi igual* a la potencia que toma.
> 
> .



Eso estaría contemplado. La impedancia de entrada del transformador es mucho menor que el bobinado del parlante, esto va a hacer que circule una corriente mucho mayor por el primario del trafo, que luego la va a transformar en tensión en el secundario, la idea es aprovechar la alta frecuencia de portadora para transformar (con el trafito de ferrite) la corriente en tensión para que al parlante le llegue más tensión, la impedancia del parlante es fija, así que a más tensión, más potencia.
Creo que podría funcionar pero no sé.
Saludos


----------



## andreslpcba (Oct 27, 2011)

Interesante diseño e interesantes teorias! ojala fuera mas idoneo del tema para poder opinar con mayor libertad! pero me interesa q gente q realmente sabe del tema siga opinando para ver si llegamos a algun lado... Digo esto porque tengo q armar un amplificador tipo D sensillo para un practico de la universidad y vi este sumamente accesible... 

Otra consultita.. algun reemplazo para los componentes viejos o dificiles de conseguir?


----------



## david_rc_91 (Oct 28, 2011)

lamentablemente no hay reemplazos para el ca3130 y ca3140 .Si no los consigues en alguna casa de electronica Proba en comprar por ebay que estan a 1u$s

yo porbe ponerle mosfet directamente y se escuchaba una leve distorsión no se porque. asi que ahora esta con transistores


----------



## david_rc_91 (Nov 8, 2011)

gente consegui transistores de calidad para el amp, les comento que estos son mejores que los anteriores, tiene mejor ancho de banda

realmente note una mejora increíble

2SB772 PNP
2SD882 NPN


----------



## andreslpcba (Nov 8, 2011)

Esos transistores q nombraste son para reemplazar cuales del diseño original?


----------



## david_rc_91 (Nov 8, 2011)

si reemplazar directamente los NPN y PNP del circuito necesitas 2 de cada uno


----------



## andreslpcba (Nov 11, 2011)

Amigo.. He tratado de armar este ampli simple y me esta dando problemas.. soy estudiando de 3er año de ingenieria elctronica y estoy renegando.. puse los ultimos transistores q nombraste.. 772 y 882 ... cual suele ser la parte mas conflictiva del ampli? los inductores del pasa bajo? no creo q la parte de los buffers y de los operacionales de mucho drama no?


----------



## david_rc_91 (Nov 11, 2011)

sale andando, yo solamente tuve problemas en las pistas porque se me tocaron algunas pero sino funciona en la primera, conseguiste los ca3130 y ca3140?


----------



## andreslpcba (Nov 11, 2011)

Ambos dos los consegui! sin ningun problema.. eso si, me salieron bien caritos! me cobraron 6 y 10 pesos! =)

No he logrado hacerlo andar ni para adelante ni para atras =( use los 2SB772 PNP
2SD882 NPN y los ca3130 y 3140.. y nada =S ensima no logro terminar de comprender el funcionamiento de este ampli por completo! si alguien me pudiera dar una mano! aunq sea explicarme las etapas y su funcionamiento a grandes rasgos!


----------



## david_rc_91 (Nov 17, 2011)

el primer operacional es una diferenciador, resta una continua de Vcc/2 y la Señal, pose un capacitor (100pF) para que de, una respuesta logaritmica (creo corrijan me) . El segundo operacional es un disparador Schmitt, el cual da la frecuencia de muestreo al circuito.


----------



## rlcapo (Ene 15, 2012)

Hola, aporto el pcb a escala listo para imprimir.

Saludos


----------

